# Congress - Lisa Modern Roadster



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm thinking Lisa has a new favorite class.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go lisa!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like Lisa was enjoying herself. Great pictures Sheryl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! You have a great camera to get shots like that!


----------



## strass (Aug 5, 2008)

Lisa may have enjoyed this class a lot, but I enjoyed her and Ernie trying to keep up with Scooter in the Modern Roadster In Hand class a lot more.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, I definitely prefer riding IN the cart.



That in-hand class was a lot of fun also, but whew - a lot of running!


----------

